# The Time Is Nearing For The Big Move.



## AprilT (Jul 13, 2016)

Things are moving along quicker than I thought, I faxed my application to a complex I planned to moved to on the advice of my aunt and already was being offered to move earlier if possible because they may have something available sooner than my time line.  Yikes.  I told them, I don't want to break my lease, but, we said we would work something out one way or the other, either way, I'm on the list.  It's really my second choice of complexes not my first, but, I'll take it if it's the one available when I first get there just to get acclimated to the area.    Winston Salem, NC that is.  Move out date end of Sept or sooner if my leasing office decides they for some reason wouldn't mind having the apartment sooner, I've already given my 60 days notice, more like 75 days really.  

I'm a ball of nerves, I have one huge mess in my living room.  I'm tossing most everything, more so than even my previous move 6 years ago.  Last time I was over 20 some boxes, I'm hoping to keep it well under 10.  :yeahright::aargh:  I'm really going to try though I did find an old ashtray, from my old smoking days of which I decided to look up to see if it had any value, well it was marked and hey, why should I just toss it if the stupid thing is worth over $25-30 though one seller on ebay had it marked $3, might have been a starting bid, I don't remember.  Anyway, may put it on craigs list or give it to a charity for them to sell but not trashing, going to check a few other items, I think might have some value to someone else.

I


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 13, 2016)

Good luck with the move!  I've always enjoyed moving - not the packing up - but the unpacking in a new place.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 13, 2016)

Thank you.  Yes, the unpacking can be fun, at least if you labeled the boxes probably, not something I'm always prone to do.  This boxing up paring down is stress inducing at times.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 13, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Thank you.  Yes, the unpacking can be fun, at least if you labeled the boxes probably, not something I'm always prone to do.  This boxing up paring down is stress inducing at times.



My last move was difficult.  I was leaving the country and had to sell or give away most of my stuff, then box the rest and ship them overseas.  Otherwise, I've had fairly easy moves.  Although I'm not great at labeling boxes either.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 13, 2016)

The problem for me basically, every time I didn't feel like dealing with something or I had guest coming for a visit, I would through things into this huge hall closet I have, stuff piled up, so now after six years of saying I'll get to it, I have to go up and down on an elevator to eliminate piles of junk I don't want and should have rid myself of years ago.  It doesn't help considering the aches and pains I have to ignore to get through this.  If my body didn't hurt so much, it might at least not be at bothersome.  No I'm lying, it would still be just a big a pain in the buckas, no human being should have to deal with this much crap tossing at one juncture.  My own darn fault though.    At least I have several weeks to get it all out, but, I'm the kind of person, that once I know I have a deadline I want it done today so when the final day comes I can sit back and relax, sorta.  

I take breaks in between though, like now.  Well gotta get back to work.  nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 13, 2016)

AprilT said:


> The problem for me basically, every time I didn't feel like dealing with something or I had guest coming for a visit, I would through things into this huge hall closet I have, stuff piled up, so now after six years of saying I'll get to it, I have to go up and down on an elevator to eliminate piles of junk I don't want and should have rid myself of years ago.  It doesn't help considering the aches and pains I have to ignore to get through this.  If my body didn't hurt so much, it might at least not be at bothersome.  No I'm lying, it would still be just a big a pain in the buckas, no human being should have to deal with this much crap tossing at one juncture.  My own darn fault though.    At least I have several weeks to get it all out, but, I'm the kind of person, that once I know I have a deadline I want it done today so when the final day comes I can sit back and relax, sorta.
> 
> I take breaks in between though, like now.  Well gotta get back to work.  nthego:



The longer I put something off, the more stressed I get.  It's a relief when it's done though!


----------



## Cookie (Jul 13, 2016)

Good luck with your move, April.  And of course your going to be very organized and label your boxes.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 13, 2016)

What an exciting new change for you, April, I hope all goes well and you are happy in your new location.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 13, 2016)

I hope your move goes smoothly and you will be very happy in your new home.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 13, 2016)

Jackie, thank you.  At least where I'm going, extended family and friends of my mom's are there and I won't ever again have to worry about spending the upcoming holidays or any events alone if I choose not to.  It should be interesting. I'll be staying with a friend of my aunt's, when I first get there, till I get my apt. This is a woman who knew and played with my mom through out her childhood she was so kind to offer.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 13, 2016)

Thank you RuthnJersey.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 13, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Good luck with your move, April.  And of course your going to be very organized and label your boxes.



So sorry, Cookie, how did I miss you, must of been the mention of my being organized that blinded me.    I thank you kindly.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 13, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Jackie, thank you.  At least where I'm going, extended family and friends of my mom's are there and I won't ever again have to worry about spending the upcoming holidays or any events alone if I choose not to.  It should be interesting. I'll be staying with a friend of my aunt's, when I first get there, till I get my apt. This is a woman who knew and played with my mom through out her childhood she was so kind to offer.



Good deal!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2016)

Good luck with your move April!  How will the weather there be compared to Florida?


----------



## AprilT (Jul 13, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Good luck with your move April!  How will the weather there be compared to Florida?



Thank you, Sea.

I visited this particular area a time in December, it wasn't too bad, just needed a light jacket that time, but it can get quite cold, but so can Florida in Dec-March.  The difference being this area does occasionally get a little snow, nothing major but every few years.  I will require heavy  sweaters and probably a coat now and again during the winters.  So glad I didn't throw away all my winter gear.  I've had occasion to wear my leather jacket a couple of winters here in Florida for a minute too.  Yes, I'm talking myself up for the slight change in temps.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 18, 2016)

I posted a few things on craigs list, these I just posted last night and am almost regretting it, someone already wants to buy them.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm trying to decide if I'm going to post my teapot, fighting the urge to keep this one to myself I haven't posted it just yet.


----------



## Myquest55 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi - just started reading about your move.  We have moved many times over the years and it IS stressful, no matter how many times you do it.  I wish you well.

Also wanted to remind you, and anyone else considering Craigslist - *DO NOT EVER *give out your phone number or address in your ad!!!!!  Let them contact you through the website and arrange to meet them in a public place - like a busy parking lot or even the police station (a friend of mine always does her transactions there).  Make sure you say, in the ad, you'll take CASH ONLY.  If it is a heavy item and they must come to pick it up - make sure you are *NEVER there ALONE*!

There have been some major issues with Craigslist but if you're careful it can work for you! I have sold several items on Craigslist and a lot on eBay.

There is also "Offer Up" and  "FreeCycle" (for stuff you can manage to give away)

Thank you for sharing your experience.  I'm sure there will be others wondering if they can do it too!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2016)

I sold a few things over the years on Craigslist, including my old Honda Accord, they all went pretty quickly and I was very pleased.  Nice pieces there April, that's a nice teapot, think hard before you let it go.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 19, 2016)

Myquest55 said:


> Hi - just started reading about your move.  We have moved many times over the years and it IS stressful, no matter how many times you do it.  I wish you well.
> 
> Also wanted to remind you, and anyone else considering Craigslist - *DO NOT EVER *give out your phone number or address in your ad!!!!!  Let them contact you through the website and arrange to meet them in a public place - like a busy parking lot or even the police station (a friend of mine always does her transactions there).  Make sure you say, in the ad, you'll take CASH ONLY.  If it is a heavy item and they must come to pick it up - make sure you are *NEVER there ALONE*!
> 
> ...


...To the above...No phone number or address...

Chek out facebook in your area..They can send you a PM to get your info or place to meet..


----------



## AprilT (Jul 19, 2016)

Thank you all for the well intentioned advice, I hope those who don't know better will heed it well, I myself have been around a few thousand blocks and then some, so, I'm good.  The sale went very well. lovely woman my age picked it up, she bought it as a gift for a friend.  I've moved a few times and have sold many things over the years on craigslist.  You must always use precautions, some good ones were mentioned.  I would always make sure not to invite people into my home unless there are others around somewhere close.  You can also arrange to meet at a police or other public place to make an exchange and I too would only deal in cash, I personally don't accept checks and wouldn't recommend it. 

Thanks all.  Sea, I'm still thinking on the teapot, but, may give out, I have time.  Considering I almost tossed/donated those jars, I really was kind of surprised to have made a sale so quickly of them, but, I really did start to feel attached once an offer was made on them, funny how that works.  Oh well and easy $60 bucks.


----------



## jujube (Jul 19, 2016)

Second to the "no address" in ads.  I've heard of many people who did the "garage sale over, stuff on the curb at XXXX Primrose Lane".  They find out that not only has the curb stuff been hauled away, but their bbq grill, patio furniture and the kids' bikes are missing, too.


----------



## Victor (Jul 30, 2016)

Congratulations on your move. When the time comes for me, I hope I have the energy do to all this. I understand the ball of nerves part.
Well, at least you know people there to welcome you.
I get cold feet just thinking about it!


----------



## AprilT (Jul 30, 2016)

Thank you Victor.

I've learned quite a lot from this move, I have been quite the hoarder, I've seen what putting things aside saving them for a rainy day that likely won't come and if it does, it's just easier and better worth the investment for ones mental health to just buy it at a later date.  My intent is to adopt a minimalist lifestyle, something I've been gradually growing into of late.  

I have to say I've been proud of myself in how I've been able to let go of so many things I once would have rationalized a future need or some other ridiculous reason of need for keeping the items.  Yesterday, I sold off six pairs of shoes most of which I never wore but once and some I never wore.  The buyer got an excellent deal and if she had more cash on her she would have bought more, but, she intends to come back in a week or two as I let her know, I won't be leaving till end of Sept.  I hadn't planned to even list the shoes, just listed a few on a site I had joined a few weeks earlier on FB just to see what happen, four days in, she wanted two pairs, left here with six.    The difference with FB, you have a little more insight into who the person you are dealing with, so, I had no qualms with invited this person over and her little dog two who she had an appointment to take to the vet in the area, she had a drive to get to my place, so it made it convenient for both of us.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 30, 2016)

April,   that's an amazing price for the blue containers, that teapot looks like a piece you might want to "hand down" to a family member.

Take care, best wishes for completing your moving _ordea_l.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 30, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> April,   that's an amazing price for the blue containers, that teapot looks like a piece you might want to "hand down" to a family member.
> 
> Take care, best wishes for completing your moving _ordea_l.



Thanks Thomas, though I've seen one of those jars sell for $30 and more or sometimes posted for less on ebay on etsy, but still I thought I got a pretty good deal, not having to deal with postage plus, I wasn't much in the market trying to make a big deal on any of the items.  

A lot of young people today don't care about certain kinds of antiques, so passing the teapot on, I can't think of anyone of the kids who would appreciate it or it's value.  I do have a couple of statues I'm thinking of sending to my nephew, I know he would cherish them since they were his mothers, I hold them dear, so those I'll never sell, but, if I give them to him, I know they will always be passed down from one family member to the next, at least for a few generations.  At most, the joy it would give to him is what would make me happiest.

These are most of the shoes I was getting rid of either donating, or throwing away, maybe keeping three of these at most.

The two pairs x out were the ones sold yesterday

 

The two pairs in the center sold to the same person



She bought the gladiator ones and pair not pictured.


----------

